

DigitalOcean and Privacy - martey
https://marteydodoo.com/writing/2013/03/19/digitalocean-and-privacy/

======
raiyu
Updated the forum question - we've since updated our TOS with our privacy
policy and submitted it to Safe Harbor:

<https://www.digitalocean.com/tos>

Thanks

~~~
martey
I mentioned the fact that the Terms had been updated in my essay. I am more
interested in why no privacy provisions were originally included in the terms,
and why it took so long for them to be updated.

